# Banana Faltboot auf der Ostsee



## Esoxologe (23. September 2003)

:s 
Wer war schon mal mit einem BananaBoot draussen beim Dorschpilken?
Gruss Chris:a :s :a


----------



## Maddin (23. September 2003)

@Atomobst
Die Malle-Bananen sind aber keine Faltboote sondern Extrem-Bellys für Individualisten!

Na, was ist denn nun ein Banana-Faltboot;+


----------



## Franky (23. September 2003)

Jetzt sagt bloss, ihr kennt die Banana-Boats nicht?!? Das sind Faltboote und heissen nur so!!! Mit diesen Dingern, wo 3 - 8 Kiddies mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit über die Wellen gezogen werden, hat das NIX zu tun!

SChaut mal bei banana-boat.net vorbei! Dann wisst ihrs...

@ Esoxologe:
Leider war ich noch nicht mit som Dingens draussen, aber bei Bedingungen, die für Bellybooter okay sind, sollte das im Küstennahen Bereich erstmal kein GROSSES Problem darstellen...


----------



## til (24. September 2003)

Natürlich *das* Banana Boot


----------



## Esoxologe (24. September 2003)

Ich muss als Bellylaie mal bescheiden fragen, wie weit geht oder schwimmt ein Bellykäptn eigentlich raus?
Darüber habe ich mir bis eben noch nie Gedanken gemacht.
#;                              
#g#g#g                                                   #:


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2003)

Vielleicht kommt ja keine Meldung dazu, weil keiner der es gewagt hat, wieder zurück gekommen ist! - kein Smilie ! -
Wer das Boot für die Küstenangelei für tauglich empfiehlt, müßte
gleich noch eine Anzeige wegen versuchter Körperverletzung hinterher bekommen.


----------



## Franky (24. September 2003)

@ Dolphin:
Dann müsste es den Schlauchbootern und Bellybootern doch sehr ähnlich ergehen?


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2003)

Naja, Schlauchboote und Schlauchboote sind da doch ein großer
Unterschied. Meine Meinung zu z.B. Fishhunter habe ich ja schon
mal zur Kenntnis gegeben.

Was Bellyboote betrifft, habe ich mich auch schon mal geäußert.
Die Dinger liegen tief im Wasser und sind sicher bei vorsichtiger
Handhabung in Strandnähe kein Problem. Die BB´ter sind ja auch
darauf eingerichtet, mit Wasser in Kontakt zu kommen. In so ner
Banana sitzen aber dann  Leute, die eigentlich nicht ins Wasser können.
Für mich bedeutet aber Bootsangeln auch Bootsangeln in der
Saison - also Oktober bis Mai - und nicht Mai bis Oktober.

Wenn ich ein Bellyboot wirklich 1 km vor der Küste antreffen sollte,
ich glaube nicht, das wirklich jemand soweit damit rauspaddelt,
informiere ich die Küstenwache - aus und Ende. Da gehören die
nicht hin. Bei einem Wechsel der Windrichtung haben die dann no Chance.
Meinetwegen könnt ihr mich damit jetzt zerreissen. Ich bin von Beruf Polizist. Ich muß auch Selbstmörder zurückhalten, wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## Franky (24. September 2003)

@ Dolphin:
Es müssen nicht 1.000 m sein - da reicht auch wesentlich weniger... Ich war schon life dabei!!!!
Es hat ja auch niemand behauptet, dass die Bananitas 100% tauglich sind. Ich habe lediglich "ffff"behauptet, dass es zu "Bellyboatkondis" keine GROSSEN Probleme geben sollte! BB-Kondi heisst eigentlich "Ententeich".
Ansonsten ist hier mal ein Testbericht - KEIN Freibrief, damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird: http://www.yacht.de/schenk/banana.html


----------



## Maddin (24. September 2003)

@Atomobst
Danke....mit der Jahreszeit ändern sich auch die Gedanken :q

@Esoxologe (+Dolfin)
Wie weit ein Bellykäpt´n raus fährt ist von mehreren Kriterien abhängig.
- vom Wetter und Strömungssituation
- wie weit der Fisch draussen steht
- wie groß das Selbstmordrisiko beim jeweiligen Käpt´n ausgeprägt ist
Ich war bei gutem Wetter (Windstill, klare Sicht) auch schon 1 KM draussen. Das war aber in der Anfangszeit und jetzt weiß ich, dass man nicht so weit raus muss und habe meine eigene Schmerzgrenze, da ich schon so manchen Wetterumschwung an der Küste erlebt habe. Da geht man lieber auf Nummer sicher. Ich schaue mir z.B. auch vor jeder Bellytour auch die Strömungsvorhersagen auf www.bsh.de an.


----------



## Ace (24. September 2003)

Ich vertrete da vollkommen Maddin´s Meinung.
Jeder sollte seine Eigene Schmerzgrenze haben.
Und mit ein wenig Vernunft und umsichtigkeit können auch wir BB´ler SICHER fischen.
1 km sind bei Ententeich und überschaubaren Wetterverhältnissen devinitiv drinn. Fische gibt es bei günstigen Bedingungen  aber auch schon bei 200m.


----------



## Esoxologe (24. September 2003)

Jetzt kenne ich mich natürlich mit den Strömungsverhältnissen nicht so sehr aus,denke mir aber das man bei  200- 300 m relativ sicher sein müsste.
Oder bin ich da auf dem salzigen Holzweg??;+


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. September 2003)

Moin Esoxologe,
QUOTE]Ich muss als Bellylaie mal bescheiden fragen, wie weit geht oder schwimmt ein Bellykäptn eigentlich raus?[/QUOTE] 

... ist eher eine Frage des Gefühls, bei schlechtem Wetter vielleicht 150 - 200m aber ich hatte auch schon Törns von ca. 1500m.
Die eigentliche Frage ist m.E. eher,ist man "Crazy" bzw. "EXTREMFIT"oder will man verantwortlich fischen und Spass haben.
Völlig fehl am Platze ist beim BB`ten:NO RISK - NO FUN, eher Safety first.

Lass dich nicht von vermeintlich alten Hasen dazu verleiten, bis hinter den Horizont zu paddeln.Fische gibts auch schon weiter vorne und in der Kadettrinne oder bei Tonne 5 rechnet kein Frachterkaptein mit einem "irren Angler" eher schon mit einem irren Iwan - aber davon haben wir on Board auch einen :q 

Grüße an Alex und an alle anderen natürlich auch

Stephan #h


----------



## Ace (24. September 2003)

> eher schon mit einem irren Iwan - aber davon haben wir on Board auch einen:q


:q :q :q


----------



## Esoxologe (24. September 2003)

Ich glaube ich probiere es einfach mal. 200 meter reichen mir schon.Eigentlich bin eher KEIN Draufgänger deswegen werde ich es auch nicht übertreiben.
Danke für alle Tipps #s    #a        #6
Gruss von der Wies`n  die hier gerade tobt,
und von Chris


----------

